# 10/10 films



## Confusticated (Jan 25, 2010)

I got this idea while posting in the Avatar thread.

List movies that you rate as 10 out of 10, or at least 95 out of 100.

Here are a few to start...

Cold Mountain
In Bruges
Up


When thinking of 10s, I notice that some of my top favorites are 8 or 9. Even though I love them as much or more than some 10s. So this differs from a favorites list.


----------



## Rainwall (Jan 29, 2010)

Brokedown Palace
Gandhi
Hachiko
Forrest Gump
The last Samurai
Schindler's List


----------



## Uminya (Jan 29, 2010)

Blade Runner
High Plains Drifter
District 9


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 29, 2010)

The Core (with Aaron Eckhart)
Dead Poet's Society (with Robin Williams)
The Triangle (with Sam Niell)
The Count of Monte Cristo (with Jim Caviezel)
Fly Away Home (with Jeff Daniels)
We Are Marshall (with Mathew McConaughey)
9 to 5 (with Dolly Parton)
Galaxy Quest (with Tim Allen)
Apollo 13 (with Tom Hanks)
Cast Away (with Tom Hanks)




Yeah, because I totally love movies!!  That would be my top ten, in no particular order.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 29, 2010)

It is good to see District 9 listed because everyone I talked to about it rated it mediocre.

Wasn't it refreshing to have it set in Johannesburg? I said to my Grandma on the way to the theater "Hope this aint set in the USA. Since Peter Jackson is involved there is a good chance it will not." and things like "Will good seeming aliens show up and suddenly attack, then all seems lost until a miracle solution at the end enables mankind's triumph over the advanced technology or biology of aliens?" Man was I in for a treat. Best alien movie in decades!

High Plains Drifter, a different kind of Eastwood western. In my collection, but a few others are better in my opinion. I have noticed in multiple threads that you have excellent taste in films Ciryahir. Meaning similar to my own...


----------



## Astrance (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm glad to see _Galaxy Quest_ listed here ! The last person I had a chat with about this film just said "Oh that's rubbish" 

My list would be :
Into the Wild (with Emile Hirsch)
The Wind that Shakes the Barley (with Cillian Murphy)
Big Fish (with Ewan McGregor)
Edward Scissorhands (with Johnny Depp)
Kill Bill (with Uma Thurman)
Inglorious Basterds (with Brad Pitt & Co)
Galaxy Quest (with Tim Allen)
Avatar (with Zoe Saldaña, never mind this guy )
Death at a Funeral (with Matthew McFayden)
Moulin Rouge ! (with Ewan MacGregor)

No particular order here, although Into the Wild is my all-time favourite. Maybe I forgot one or two.

I didn't see District 9 in theaters, but I'll try to get a copy soon. It looks really good, or so everybody tells me !


----------



## Uminya (Jan 30, 2010)

Nóm said:


> It is good to see District 9 listed because everyone I talked to about it rated it mediocre.
> 
> Wasn't it refreshing to have it set in Johannesburg? I said to my Gramda on the way to the theater "Hope this aint set in the USA. Since Peter Jackson is involved there is a good chance it will not." and things like "Will good seeming aliens show up and suddenly attack, then all seems lost until a miracle solution at the end enables mankind's triumph over the advanced technology or biology of aliens?" Man was I in for a treat. Best alien movie in decades!



I think it was terrific. Not only was the cinematography great, it was a good _story_. It was the sort of movie that makes you actually think about things, and I think that a lot of that comes from the fact that the movie's premise was based on the real-world District 6.



> High Plains Drifter, a different kind of Eastwood western. In my collection, but a few others are better in my opinion. I have noticed in multiple threads that you have excellent taste in films Ciryahir. Meaning similar to my own...



Honestly, it's hard to decide. I was tottering between three of his westerns: High Plains Drifter; The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly and The Outlaw Josie Wales. High Plains Drifter just has that eerie feeling that is really appealing, so I went with that.

I'm glad we share taste in movies


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 30, 2010)

The Good the Bad and the Ugly, a true masterpiece that I could talk about for hours. 10/10 For me it was too obvious to list.

Yeah "High Plains Drifter" is kind of a unique horror-western hybrid. Have you watched this B movie called "The Quick and the Undead"? It is a zombie meets spaghetti western movie, my two all time favorite sub-genres.

Stockholm, I own "Big Fish", "Into the Wild" and "Death at a Funeral". I laughed so hard at the latter I cried. Used to have both Kill Bill volumes but they were lost. I like when Quentin and Robert Rodriquez team up as they did for "From Dusk Till Dawn".


----------



## Elf of cave (Jan 30, 2010)

Apart from "Inglorious Basterds" and "Cold Mountain" which have already been mentioned I have these on my list:

The Four Feathers - most underestimated movie ever; can't recommend it enough.
Pan's Labyrinth - so powerful, so touching, so brutal and yet so innocent.
Legends of the Fall - so tragic and captivating.
An Interview With the Vampire - one of the best screen adaptions of a novel.
Der Untergang - a very powerful portrayal of a historical person.


----------



## Uminya (Jan 30, 2010)

Nóm said:


> Yeah "High Plains Drifter" is kind of a unique horror-western hybrid. Have you watched this B movie called "The Quick and the Undead"? It is a zombie meets spaghetti western movie, my two all time favorite sub-genres.



I haven't, actually. Though "Shaun of the Dead" is a pretty great movie as well.



Elf of cave said:


> Pan's Labyrinth - so powerful, so touching, so brutal and yet so innocent.
> ...
> An Interview With the Vampire - one of the best screen adaptions of a novel.



Both of those are truly great movies as well!


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 30, 2010)

Shaun of the Dead was a real treat, hilarious and Romeroesque. Their film Hot Fuzz was just as good. 

Legends of the Fall, after seeing this about a year ago I could have beat myself up for not watching it sooner.

Will look into Four Feathers, because all the movies you mentioned that I have watched are good.


----------



## Mike (Jan 30, 2010)

The Adventures of Robin Hood
The Sea Hawk
Captain Blood 
The Princess Bride
Ben-Hur
The Emperor's New Groove
Potop (the Deluge)
Ogniem i Mieczem (With Fire and Sword) 
American Pop
The Pianist
Przedwiosne (When the Spring Comes)
Conan the Barbarian
Wizards
Stalingrad
Doctor Zhivago (David Lean version)
Raiders of the Lost Ark
The Fountain
Battle of Algiers (this movie's simply amazing, and none of it was documentary footage, which is a shocking fact when you actually see it)
The Prestige
Highlander
Robocop
Inglourious Basterds
First Blood
Terminator
Terminator II: Judgement Day
Predator


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 25, 2010)

Here are mine

Forrest Gump (Tom Hanks)
V For Vendetta (Huge Weaving, Natalie Portman)
Dark Knight (Cristian Bale, Heath Ledger)
The Godfather (Marlon Brando)
The Green Mile (Tom Hanks)
Juno (Michael Cera, Ellen Page)
The Lion King (many)
Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl (Johnny Depp, Pretty Boy Bloom, Keira Knightley)
Cool Runnings (John Candy)

I probably have more to add, but these are great movies IMO. I would possibly throw My Sister's Keeper in there, although I want to read the book to see if it was done properly. If you haven't seen it, male or female, it's worth watching.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 25, 2010)

Noldor_returned said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl (Johnny Depp, *Pretty Boy Bloom*, Keira Knightley)




ROFL!!!


Oh, and Cool Runnings is AMAZING! Love that movie....

One of those great "one liner" movies...


----------

